
Ask HN: Will standup meetings be dead soon? - alexxtomsk
I see a major shift in the way we will work in the future. So I believe standup meetings will be dead soon. At least in the way we know it.
======
mtmail
The submitter runs standuply.com, a 'Standup Bot for Slack' so the question is
likely marketing to drive that product (and should be submitted as a website,
not AskHN).

~~~
alexxtomsk
thanks for the advice, I will delete this post and resubmit it as an article

------
alexxtomsk
Here are some of my thoughts about that - [https://blog.standuply.com/stand-
up-meetings-are-soon-dead-e...](https://blog.standuply.com/stand-up-meetings-
are-soon-dead-e74118f788f4)

